# Fat Boy getting started, including embarassing pics!



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Well here I go, like some of you guys I'm sure I have been trying to diet all my life, unsuccessfully, obviously! This is my first time on this kind of forum. I thought what better way to start out than completely embarrass myself than to pose some rather unsettling pictures.

Maybe one day I can look back at this thread and see the vast change I have made, who knows. Can but try!!

So anyway brief bit about me.

Sex: Male (obviously)

Age: 23

Height: 5ft9

Weight: 15st2lbs (212)

Body fat: Approx 34%, I use a handheld thing I got from Amazon for about a fiver, hope its reliable!!

Exercise: I have been trying to do 3 gym sessions a week, mixture of cardio and weights. In another effort to slim down I have lent my car to my ex to force me to cycle to work. So I now cycle 13 miles (1hr) to work and the same back. 26 miles a day, 5 days a week.

And well here's me......urgh. I am proper ****ting myself about posting these, but hey got to start somewhere.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Hello Pyro.

Well done for posting your pics,takes alot of bottle.

Stick around and with dedication and commitment the guys here will soon have you well on your way to a new look!

Have you posted your diet and training up yet?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2008)

Your taking a step in aright direction mate, well done for posting pics and deciding to start a log. What does your curent diet look like and what are your goals?


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

At the moment, my diet is really varied since I try my best to eat healthy yet occasionally give into crisps or choc, that is my complete vice, at the moment I'm driving for a job (Van man) and so service stations end up being too much temptation, even if I've got a Tupperware tub of fruit or nuts! I'm crap at temptation, something I really got to sort out.

At the moment I'm trying to have:

Breakfast: Muesli with skimmed milk

Snack: Banana

Lunch: Chicken wrap home made with lettuce, chilli peppers, peppers, cucumber in wholewheat wrap or chicken, wholegrain rice and veg.

Snack: Fruit, usually Blueberries or apple

Dinner: Egg White Omelette with peppers, ham and onion.

Supplements: I try to have a post workout Whey Protein shake with skimmed milk, can't stand water!

Workout wise: Apart from the 26mile a day cycle 5 days a week I try at least 2 strength days exercising different parts of the body.

My aim is to get down to about 12.5 stone and a Body Fat of well under 20 would be nice but would settle for less than 25!!

I would like to be much slimmer and with a more toned physique, I don't want to bulk up.

Thanks for all your help so far!


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Diet needs a bit of work,but small steps as this is new to you.

Try and add more protein and healthy fat,go easy on the fruit.

Protein is essential for breakfast - at least 40g

Add eggs,mackerel,sardines,olive oil

Have fruit with breakfast and maybe PWO

Try and get used to water in your shake (what brand are you using)

What is your routine,sounds a bit mish mash?


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

My routine really is 'mish mash'. One of the main problems being that I work shifts. One week I'm on earlies which comprises of 6am till 2pm Mon-Fri, the following week its lates which is 2pm-10pm Mon-Fri. When I'm on the early shift and have to be at work for 6 am, usually it's Muesli once I get to work after my hour cycle there.

It's not exactly the best place to have eggs etc since it's whatever I can put in Tupperware and pretty much the only way I like eggs is in an omelette I haven't the time to cook it before work and at work is impossible. When I'm on the other shift and don't start till 2pm I'll usually cook myself an omelette for breakie since I have more time.

The brand of protein I use is at the moment Body Fortress Whey 17g ish a scoop from Holland & Barratt

As I've said unfortunately my routine is crap, mainly because my job varies all the time, my gym is right next door to my work so when I'm on earlies I'll cycle to work, finish, cycle home, or on gym days, go to work, finish, gym, cycle home. For lates its the same only on gym days it's cycle them gym then work.

God I bet all that made no sense!

P.S. I can't stand cheese, mackeral, salmon, tuna, sardines.


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I'm retiring for the night, and deciding to end todays not so good eating with a protein shake before bed. The shake gives 17g protein per 25g scoop which it says mix with 125ml of mixer, can that be right, seems like not much liquid!! I doubled up and had 2scoops with about 300 ml of ice cold water.


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

Reps for the pics...


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Reps indeed. I see worse every time I look in the mirror.


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

pyro will....its guys like yourself that make it worthwhile...you have taken the first few right steps...!!!

tell you the truth you dont look too bad(even like an off season bodybuilder)...so stop putting yourself down...time to get positive n serious!!!!

bro...it is quite simple on paper...

guess there are 3 step main steps:

1,training correctly with good intensity

2,eating right/healthy balanced diet at the correct times

3,resting n recuperation/sleep

but to a beginner this might seem easy...but i guess the rest lies within the individual....the determination,motivation and hunger to do something!!!!

it does take some lifestyle changes too...outside the gym...there are many factors!!!

i guess the biggie is nutrition...the transition into eating less or cutting out certain foods and replacing them!!!!

i couldnt begin to tell you where to start because i dont know your diet....but i guess you kno whats right from wrong and the info is so available for you to access about diet n training!!!!

good advice would be to slowly change things...it is a gradual process!!!!

you cannot cut things out just like that...it does send negative feedback to your system and your body places certain stresses or changes into energy saving states!!!!

to begin training...even with a little walk...or jog,is always a good start...maybe start with somebody who wants the same goals as you to give some confidence!!!!

join a gym...this might seem daunting...the thought and confidence issue...but really,you have to think of it as a issue of this,you are there for you,not for anyone else...just think of the gym as empty and try to stay focussed...get to know your exercises and form...use internet...and as you are forums...books and maybe even ask advices!!!

move around the gym...get accustomed to the place and all the things/machines n weights in it...then start overall body workouts

for e.g. try 2 sets of all the stuff in the gym...but try not to train over an hour...keep your mind goal focussed!!!

this will get your muscles and body accustomed to exercises...please ask someone how to perform the moves correctly...i do believe in form to stress the muscle correctly and to save on injury!!!!

you do not have to go heavy just get the muscle stress to a minimum and let your body adapt over time...then you can change up your exercises and start to split your trianing into certain muscle groups you want to train!!!!

chest

back,

legs,

shoulders,

biceps,

triceps,

if your goal is to lose weight...then please start cardio...this is any aerobic type exercise....aerobic meaning exercises where you have to breath through the exercise,using respiration....although anaerobic utilises this as well!!!

start with 5 mins for your everyday or other day,first wk...nothing intense just jogging!!

then increase this over the next week to 10 mins!!!

then go with what you feel...if you cant increase....keep it at present but turn up the intensity....but over the first few weeks/months...this will all be initiation period or getting used to....then after this you'll start knowing whats what and after gaining info...you will progress further!!!

try to work up to over the months....to 20mins or more of cardio...because beta-oxidation occurrs after 20mins....fat burning!!!!

do not be put off with the gym...eveybody has to start somewhere,everyone...and we all went through those initial stages!!!

remember i got and i think most of the experienced guys in the gym appreciate and respect seeing a guy trying like yourself...than the show off iddiots that just take up gym space,trying to lift heavy weights incorrectly n training bad!!!

bro...you keep that goal in mind...dont give in....time to see what your made of....!!!!

a lot of guys will give in and give up after a few weeks,cos they look in the mirror and say to themselves this aint working!!!!

well this is a long term thing...as they say 'rome was not built in a day'

the same apllies to you...it takes a long time to get the physique you want...try hard and keep trying hard!!!

try for setting your goals at say every 6 months...to lose a certain amount of weight or to increase your weights,this length of time will give you time to notice results by the scales and the measuring tape!!!!

i reckon you will do well...and i hope to see you in a bit with your during and after pics!!!!

i know everybody has got what it takes,just a point of actually doing it...and you sir i know can do it....come on bro...get busy!!!!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Anabolic Ant thanks a lot for your help and tips, especially saying I don't look that bad!!

I'm certainly no stranger to the gym, and I'm not sure if you read but I currently am cycling 26 miles a day for work 5 days a week so getting my cardio, my problem is poor diet and consistency, something I really got to sort out! I can't thank you guys enough for your support, however I'm knackered and rather than get up at 430 and hop on my bike to get to work, I think I'll get up a bit earlier and make myself an omelette!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I think I've decided for the moment to just keep with it and see how its going after a few weeks


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

nice post anabolic ant mate!

well done for posting the pictures, yourll be looking back and thinking what all the 'hard work' was about, the goals are worth it mate!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I understand if I have too much of a calorie deficit my body goes into 'starvation mode'. Im really finding it hard to eat a lot of calories now, its weird. I figure if I'm burning about 1800 a day cycling, and my basal rate is about 2400, I need to consume 4200 cals to maintain weight, If I want to lose weight supposedly I shouldnt go more than 500 less or else starvation mode kicks in. I don't think I can eat 3500 cals in a day! Would eating 2000 a day yet burning almost an extra 2000cals off just in the cycle kick in starvation mode and actually be damaging my weight loss?

I can't help but think what I'm doing HAS to work and be good for me, I mean come on, a fat guy on a bike sweating it out for 26 miles a day has to be better for me than using my car!....Unless I get hit by one......


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I have been looking a lot at myprotein.co.uk. One of the things that have put me off taking supplements is the cost and what I thought was it's hard to get online. Clearly I was wrong and it looks like good stuff, I was looking at this link http://www.myprotein.co.uk/your-goals/fat-loss/

I have been thinking about making an order with them to kickstart myself. So on a provisional list is. Some whey protein Isolate, BCAA, and possibly some Acetyl L Carnitine. Any thoughts?


----------



## chrisni1986 (Jan 7, 2008)

hey matey.. you and i are practically the same height and weight and with pretty much the same goals.. i shall keep an eye on your progress and you could with mine... would help us push eachother on that bit more!! all the best and good luck with your goals!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Yeh dude, feel free to Message me anytime, whats your situation?


----------



## biff68 (Jun 22, 2008)

i was in a similar situation to you a few month back,dropped from 15 and half stone down to 14 stone, i cut out the beer also,stick at it mate, stay commited,dont give in to temptation,good luck. by the way is that vw splitscreen in the picture on the wall yours? i own a 1966 split,something else in common mate.

cheers biff


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Oh my god I am so Jealous, I love VW's. Especially the Bay's & Splits! One day I'll have one....one day. At the moment while funds are low I'm looking for a more recent Type 25 to get me started on the VW trail!


----------



## biff68 (Jun 22, 2008)

yes always been into vws,had ghias,bays and this is my first splitscreen.shipped it back from california in march,finally getting decent weather so i can use it more.keep up the good work.


----------



## Tatyana (Jan 29, 2006)

pyrowill said:


> At the moment, my diet is really varied since I try my best to eat healthy yet occasionally give into crisps or choc,
> 
> Substitute rice cakes/hot air popcorn/ryvita for crisps. Sometimes it is just the texture of something crunchy people want.
> 
> ...


Your cardio is sorted at least while the weather is good, weight training is essential, and there is room for improvment in your diet.

Loads of fruit and veggies are essential, and protein in every meal.

Just to give you an idea about that 'toning' (YUCK) thing.............


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

Pyrowill, just one point, no way are you buring 1800 cals a day cycling. Cycling burns approx 250 to 400 cals an hour so you are burning approx 500 to 800 a day in covering 26 miles.

Its still well worth doing of course .


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Tatanya, thanks a lot for your advice! Will take it into account, about the cycling I am doing it fasted in the morning, but thats only when I'm on the early shift which is every other week. So one week I'm doing it at 5am fasted, following week its at about 11am, where I've already had some breakie.

Guiness:

Thats what I thought, but how come according to my Heart Rate Strap and monitor I am?? My heart is between 140-170bpm for the hour trip. My details in the watch are definately accurate.


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

trust me its wrong. A guy of your weight would have to run flat out, or close to flat out to burn 1000 cals an hour. Cycling burns less than half that per minute.

check this out

http://www.nhsdirect.nhs.uk/magazine/interactive/calories/index.aspx


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Ok I went on that, I entered in cycling 120 mins a day at 15stone (which I'm at now).

It's read my results at 1613 cals. Thats about right then??


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I stand corrected, I suppose I shodul have used the link also. Tried another one and it came out at 1500. Is a lot to burn each day!


----------



## danny_j (Jun 6, 2008)

guinness said:


> I stand corrected, I suppose I shodul have used the link also. Tried another one and it came out at 1500. Is a lot to burn each day!


Dude I'm with you on that one, that seems a huge amount of cals to burn cycling?! :confused1:

Good luck with it pyrowill keep the progress pics coming and remember to keep coming back to get further advice when you hit a brick wall... :thumbup1:


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Phew I was worried then! Well not worried, stills tuck with the issue that I'm burning a heck of a lot of cals a day, oh wells till better than not exercising!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Update:

I am now using FitDay Pc edition, which I think is fantastic, it has really opened my eyes to what has been going on my mouth. I am being very strict, literally everything that goes in my mouth is being logged, I don't intend to keep doing this forever, I just think at least until I get a good grip on my diet. I was so naive before and this has really put me straight. My calorie intake is still worrying me a bit with is being about 2000 less than what Im burning. But I know once this weight goes off I can relook at my diet.

I'm drinking green tea now, and making sure I have protein every meal. Most breakfasts are porridge and a protein shake, and my evening meals are either carb free or very low. Taking it one day at a time, Lost 4 pounds this week.

Thank you everyone for your kind words


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Well done mate, good luck with your goals. :thumb:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Best of luck!

Nice bulge. :tongue:


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Thanks, it was cold


----------



## scousedaz (Oct 6, 2008)

good luck mate


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

Cheers. Today was a hard day. Went a bit too much on the weights which then knackered me out for the rest of the workout. Still worried aboutmy huge calorie deficit. Today for example I've eaten 2200 cals. I have burnt however 5000cals. Thats 2800 deficit! Eeeeek All that from just cycling to and from work and an hours gym session!


----------



## pyrowill (May 19, 2007)

I really don't know where to go with this. I dropped 7 pounds in 6 days. Just by eating less crap and cycling 5 days 26 miles a day for the work commute. I don't think I'm going to be able to do any of this without losing muscle mass.


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

pyrowill said:


> I really don't know where to go with this. I dropped 7 pounds in 6 days. Just by eating less crap and cycling 5 days 26 miles a day for the work commute. I don't think I'm going to be able to do any of this without losing muscle mass.


from one fat bloke to another realistically you have to not worry about it.

Lose the fat, do the weights to keep what you have and to burn calories.


----------

